# Bad Wildbad, 20 June 2010



## RANGERRANDY90650 (Dec 31, 2009)

Going to Bad Wildbad this weekend. Leaving from Ansbach area ( Illesheim exactly). Anybody want to tag along? Leaving around 0800ish.


----------

